
I don't give a job. Am I being antisocial? - Andor Jakab - asmosoinio
http://andorjakab.blog.hu/2012/01/08/i_don_t_give_a_job_am_i_being_antisocial
======
asmosoinio
A follow-up on this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3436244>

